# Engine management light



## stenny (Mar 24, 2010)

Hello and Good evening,

Can anyone offer any advice?

This evening my engine management has come on. I drive a TT 225BHP 2001 Plate with 74000.

I'd stopped and started a few times with no trouble. I then stopped for petrol and the car wouldn't start first time after filling. It started on the 2nd occasion but then the light came on.
I stopped once more at the shop and on return the car wouldn't start again. I left it 10 mins and the car started but the light came on again.
Once started the car seems to drive fine with no apparent noises.
On returning home i turned the engine off and tried to start it immediately.It wouldn't start again. 
I left it an hour and it started first time but again the light comes on.

Thank you for any assistance.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

You willneed to do a vag com scan to look for faults also have a look here you might want to join www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## stenny (Mar 24, 2010)

Hello,

Thank you for the advice.


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

enjoy the forum...go to the correct place and post your details plenty may live near you and guide you on vagcom


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

Can't help I'm afraid but welcome to TTF.


----------



## seadragontt240 (Feb 18, 2010)

Try this place, depending where you are they can travel to your house or work, they sorted out my 2006 Mondeo. Found them super helpful. They have a diagnostic machine they plug into your port and it analyses what the problem is

http://www.dashwarninglights.co.uk/

The problem could be anything, check out their site, they have a section on engine management lights and can sort out pretty much any car, so can save you having to go to Audi and paying loads. The problem with mine turned out to be the air flow meter, mine was faulty so I bought a new one from emissioncontrols.co.uk , put a new one in and the light went out, job done 

http://www.emissioncontrols.co.uk/

good luck


----------

